# Schuhe mit halben Größen: welche Marken ?



## bideru (12. Juli 2008)

Hi,

welche Marken bieten ihre Schuhe in halben Größen an ?

Leider ist mein linker Fuß etwas größer als der rechte Fuß und daher sind ganze Größen problematisch: Entweder links zu klein oder rechts zu groß.

Wenn es auch noch eine Marke gäbe, die (neben halben Größen) recht schmal schneidet bin ich ganz Ohr !!!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## arnomtb (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo, Northwave gibts auch in halben Gròssen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Teflon (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

zum Bsp. addidas.
Meine sind 8 1/2
Meinst Du das?
Oder meinst Du 42,5 oder sowas?

Tschau
Mr. Teflon


----------



## --hobo-- (15. Juli 2008)

Adidas, aber nur Adistar soweit ich weiß hat halbe Größen.


----------



## Kati (26. Juli 2008)

Bei Diadora gibts bei gängigen Größen (42-46?) auch halbe.


----------

